# Dubai Schools



## thaigab (Apr 27, 2009)

We are possibly moving to Dubai this summer with our three daughters 16,14 and 8. They are all at an IB school. Can anyone recommend a good IB school in Dubai?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

You can search this list for IB schools - choose IB in the qualifications filter. Schools have ratings (but take them with a pinch of salt).

Dubai schools

A bit of a guess this but since you asked, IMHO the best ones might be JESS AR, DAA, DIA, DIS, and UAS.

JESS Arabian Ranches
Dubai American Academy
Dubai International Academy
Universal American School
Deira International School

Don't decide based on internet research only though, visit the schools first - as in make a trip to Dubai before you move.

Some of them might be difficult to find a place at.


----------

